# Blue crabs



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

What’s a good place this time of year to head out with my yarn and chicken necks to catch a few crabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

this otta b intrestin. i was thinkin bout cervantes and pace but i don no
if they take chikn necks.

jack


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

jack2 said:


> this otta b intrestin. i was thinkin bout cervantes and pace but i don no
> 
> if they take chikn necks.
> 
> ...




I usually crab at oriole beach pier. The big Sabine looks like a good spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

There are a couple of great spots in Pensacola sound, on the Gulf Breeze side. I've even set up on the pier at shoreline park just after the sun starts to peek up & pulled up 2 or 3 at a time. Anywhere with a good cover of seagrass will be full of 'em.


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

...and FYI, just in case anybody needs a few cheap traps - Wallyworld has these things marked down to *98¢*. I ordered 4 of them last month. Look & feel like I should get at least 2-3 years out of them.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/South-Bend-Square-Shaped-Crab-Trap/16877532


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

do yall think they would work on 3mb?
i think i might order some from wallyworld

jack


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Probably be fine on the bridge, just need plenty of rope. I picked up a new roll of line from Gulf Breeze bait & tackle for mine, 'cause the line that came with the traps is a little risky.

Good luck!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Do you really want to catch some crabs? Try a better trap and you will have much better results. I grew up using ring nets off piers and chicken necks on string with dip net, but they really don't fill coolers like one of these crab traps:

https://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=57


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ManinBlack said:


> ...and FYI, just in case anybody needs a few cheap traps - Wallyworld has these things marked down to *98¢*. I ordered 4 of them last month. Look & feel like I should get at least 2-3 years out of them.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/South-Bend-Square-Shaped-Crab-Trap/16877532


How does this trap work, it does not have "throats" like I am used to.
I figured it out, I guess this is a type of trap that one must check every 30 minutes.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> How does this trap work, it does not have "throats" like I am used to


Tom - I believe it is a glorified ring-trap in a way. I think it is supposed to lay open while soaking with bait and then "snap" closed when you retrieve in attempts to trap the crabs in there just before you pull it up. 

It is not a trap where crabs crawl in but cannot get back out with throats like you are familiar with.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

choppinlow said:


> Tom - I believe it is a glorified ring-trap in a way. I think it is supposed to lay open while soaking with bait and then "snap" closed when you retrieve in attempts to trap the crabs in there just before you pull it up.
> 
> It is not a trap where crabs crawl in but cannot get back out with throats like you are familiar with.


Yep, that is what I figured, never saw one like this before, I once had two dozen Ring Nets, we would check them like every 30 minutes or so. I guess these are like that. I am sure they work much better than a ring net, and for 98 cents, they are not a bad price.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> How does this trap work, it does not have "throats" like I am used to.
> I figured it out, I guess this is a type of trap that one must check every 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 1016969


This is a west coast or more specifically pacific north west trap. They put a top shot of heavy line on a huge spinning reel and cast them out off docks and shore lines. They work but those crabs up there are very slow in the cold water.


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

These kinds of traps been around in one fashion or another in Pcola for a while. I remember me & my grandad using them at Quayside at the foot of the 3 mile when I was a kid. Smaller, with triangle shaped sides, but the same principle. They're fun for taking the kiddos crabbing, because it requires a little activity. But yeah, for 98 cents, why not.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Walton County said:


> This is a west coast or more specifically pacific north west trap. They put a top shot of heavy line on a huge spinning reel and cast them out off docks and shore lines. They work but those crabs up there are very slow in the cold water.


They used those traps and the triangle style up in Maryland as well. Mostly tourist and city folks. Us locals used a regular commercial style trap, a trot line or , my favorite, wading with a dip net and pulling a bushel basket in an inner tube. Hard crabs went in the basket, soft shells went on top the lid covered with wet seaweed. We also occasionally did chicken necking with the string and net but that was frowned on by the more hard core locals.. Chicken necking was considered a tourist thing.. LOL...

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

